# Look where i found milly :P



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Ok so everyday when im in ill let my beardie out for a while to have a little wander around the living room. Well today i was cleaning the flat at the same time and accidently left the living room door open. When I was through the bedroom i realised what i done and rushed through the living room (as Milly would attack troy if she saw him) 

And heres where i found her lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hmmmmm looks nice and comfy lol,


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Lol must have been ! the only way i could get her out was by offering her a pouch of wiskas hahha


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hahahahaha ,lol, i be she was so comfy and warm she had to think about it for a while, lol, i find mine in the most unusual places,


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Its funny where they end up huh? Ive locked milly and kira countless times in my wardrobe, they always sneak in when im not looking.
Ive actually accidently closed milly in a drawer before  Spent ages looking for her haha 

She loves boxes and drawers


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

blimey is that a sspider tank?!?!


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> blimey is that a sspider tank?!?!


Spider? no  my OH wont let me get one hehe 

Thats my lizards tank. Bearded Dragon


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

oh haha!! I see a lizard on tv the other day she dressed him up in clothes!!! hmy:


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> oh haha!! I see a lizard on tv the other day she dressed him up in clothes!!! hmy:


Gosh, I couldnt imagine putting troy in clothes.... he'd prob bite my hand off if i even showed him a pink tutu  lol 
This was him this morning when i just opened his viv. Good thing he got out before milly got in hmy:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww bless herxxx


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Naughty Milly ! :devil: x


----------



## Krazycatlady (Jul 28, 2008)

so cute! I had a beardie, He passed away about a year ago he must've been a good 10 years old!


----------



## xkittenx (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh look at her! I know that mine would be in there in a heart beat if we had one!


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Krazycatlady said:


> so cute! I had a beardie, He passed away about a year ago he must've been a good 10 years old!


Waw thats a long time to have him =) i hope troy lives that long  hes only 4 the now.



xkittenx said:


> Oh look at her! I know that mine would be in there in a heart beat if we had one!


Haha yeah, well on top of the viv is Kiras fav sleeping spot, right above the heat lamp. Poor milly doesnt get a chance. But she seen her opertunity and took it lol good on her.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She must have been very cosy in there under the lamp


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> She must have been very cosy in there under the lamp


Yeah she was.. i had to take her out though, i touched her fur and it was burning hot.


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Milly's a very clever girl, so found her own desert island get away


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Must have been nice and cosy in there for her  xxx


----------

